# Blowing hot air - Set on Cool



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

What should that little switch me set at from the directions?

Norm or HP?


----------



## TopTechnician (Jun 6, 2012)

Move that switch from NORM to HP.


----------



## shunail (Jul 14, 2009)

Swicthed from Norm to HP, reset Thermostat, turn off and on Furnace - It's been 10 minutes, still blowing warm air!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Also with the 3m-50, you have to turn mode to off, and change to the correct setting for a Heat pump. There is a lot of good info both in the RTCOA forum, and some videos. You also need to change the Swing & Diff if a two stage system on the thermostat.

I have the 3m-50 also, but run a different radio in it, than the one that came with it. If you have any questions, let me know, since I have been using it for over a year now.


----------



## shunail (Jul 14, 2009)

I checked and there was another guy same issue but totally different wire colors connecting to different connections!! 
As you see I've 
Black => C
Orange => O
White => W2
Yellow => Y
Red => RH (with jumper to RC)
Green => G

Set from Norm to HP.
It's Electrical unit so the switch is on Elec

Tried turning OFF -> HVAC Setup -> Selected A for fast recovery HEAT PUMP AUX (I think that what I've since I've 5 Wires)
I don't know about Swing Diff!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All you really had to do, was go to the furnace, look at what colors went where and write down on paper, in case you forgot how the were hooked up to the other thermostat.

As for the 3m, you can go through the rtcoa forum, due to there are some pecularities about the 3m-50/ct-30 when it comes to heat pumps.


----------



## shunail (Jul 14, 2009)

But as you see I took picture of the Honeywell and connected this 3M same way...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for swing, it allows you to adjust for the temp difference. You can go from 1/2 a degree, to a 2 deg. diff. Differential is only for two stage furnaces. Diff allows you to better adjust when the furnace switches from stage one to stage three.

Also, since the change to the new website for offline or away thermostat management, quit a few people, or I should say more than average, have had issues getting the radio to sync with the wrbsite server.

I use the radio from Our Home Spaces, but again, if you have questions, just ask.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Make sure the insulation of the yellow wire isn't under screw.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

shunail said:


> But as you see I took picture of the Honeywell and connected this 3M same way...


Does not mean that the first one was hooked up correct to begin with. For all you know, it was never hooked up as a heat pump to begin with, or if it was, possibly that it was never hooked up to act like a heat pump, but as a air conditioner. That is why you always look at the wiring in the furnace first, get the colors of the wires on what terminals. You have to go to it to shut it down to begin with, so you might as well do some homework first.


----------



## Skram (Jun 26, 2011)

So do you hear or see the compressor outside turn on? Listen for the relay inside it to pull. Timing may be important since these systems usually have time delays to turn things on or off so they don't get damaged from excessive on & offs.

If you're comfortable pulling the panel off your compressor unit outside, then get a volt meter and measure if you have the voltage to the main contact, usually 24volts. MAKE SURE to pull/disable/turn off your high voltage fuse or breaker going to the compressor unit outside. My unit is fairly easy to disable. I just have to open my wall box and pull the 3 phase fuse panel. After doing that I'm not able to get killed from the high voltage that goes to the motor.

This is how my brother in-law found that my solid state turn-on relay was faulty. During cooler temperatures the relay wouldn't close to engage the main contact. So we measured 24 volts into it, but not out of it.


----------



## shunail (Jul 14, 2009)

So I ran the experiment Took out and connected G,Y and O to each other and the fan ran. Connected RH to this wire set, samething. Pulled out O wire, cold air started. So this is what I did. I’ve connected G,Y and RH to the 3M-50 thermostat leaving O out of it and it is throwing cold air. Now I don’t what would happen in winter but it is working for now. 

Also, I tried setting up program by pressing and holding PROG button for 10 seconds, nothing. Perhaps I need to connect the Orange to make it work??? I also tried pressing Menu key than held PROG for 10 seconds nothing!

Also, when I am in Home screen and press the Antenna (for remote/WiFi setup) and pressed MATE, it starts blinking but yellow light wouldn’t flash!!
I think we are progressing but still need some help


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you ever go to the furnace to see how the wires for the thermostat were hooked up there, along with going to the heat pump? As for the mating of the radio, like I stated before, the RTCOA radio is not the best, and as far as I am concerned with the past history that I had with it, it is a piece of junk.

They usually last no more than 90 days. The one from Our Home Spaces has lasted me for over 8 months now, and going strong. No mating, no going through hoops and hurdles, people thinking that it is your end, when it is their equipment that is the problem.

As far as the thermostat, it is a good deal for the money, and so far has worked great. Now of course the bad side is, if you cycle the unit from Cool, to Off, then Heat, then Off, then Auto, then Off, then back to Cool, the compressor will kick on each time on the outside unit, not go into lockout mode. For that, I had to put in a timer and set for 30-45 sec's, so that it would not burn up the compressor on my A/C unit. 

The Honeywell I had before would not do that, but the so called "Tech's" on the RTCOA forum stated that I was incorrect and did not know what I was talking about, even though I have had over 35 years dealing with electronic circuits and electrical, so coming from someone with knowledge, I got to see some software problems the thermostat has.


----------



## shunail (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks gregzoll for your post. Yes I did check the furnace wire and its a haywire  the wire come from the wall goes to a plug to another than seperated to blue, red,black, yellow...
here is the inside picture


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is not the thermostat wiring, that is the delay. The same size wire connected to the thermostat will connect to a point on the furnace, and not at that point.


----------

